# Urgent Help - Adoption Train Drivers (short legs, available AL-VA)



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

My wonderful, huge hearted friend is saving a young dog from being euthanized. The kicker, she's in NYC and the pup is AL. They have about half of the legs filled (driving is less than 100 miles per leg, most around 75). She needs to have this all sorted out by tomorrow of the dog will be put to sleep.   

She recently lost two dogs to cancer and there was something about this pup that just pulled her heartstrings. If you or someone could help.

Please do not post on craigslist, but if you could on Facebook or other dog groups you may belong to. 

Any help is appreciated.

Here are the available transport legs: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TSNumzhP8b2cHWXYxn7R2f0R8mIS8PVMwtQIV4PJ_Io/pub

Here is the pup https://www.facebook.com/rodica.angel/media_set?set=a.10201758698027337.1073741981.1177780251&type=1

Thank you to ANYONE who can help.


----------

